# Having pennants made...........



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I am having some pennants made,to fly at shows as it is impossible to find anyone else,alot of us fly flags so i thought they would look good flying under that. 8) 

Have not worked out cost yet but wondered if anyone might be interested,i would only want what they cost plus p.p..

Please let me know.........


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

sounds great

put me down for one for a start

well done


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Thank's Riggy,that's two then.

Will go for our old colour deep yellow as we are all familiar with that and easy to see amongst the dragon's,George cross's and what's the Scottish flag called  ......


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

One for us too please


----------



## peter (May 10, 2005)

Yes please we will have one 2
Pete


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Dashed fine person! Yes please, count me in for one too.

thankyou

Ian


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Sorry! Not for me thanks. I'm too busy flying my Model Aeroplanes.


----------



## 88933 (May 10, 2005)

*Pennants*

I`ll have a pennant as well please, you`ll soon have the numbers climbing, great stuff.

Midlander (Mike & Pearl)


----------



## 88991 (May 11, 2005)

we'll have one would not want to be missed


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Thanks guy's i have thought for ages it 's a good idea.

Just waiting on Dave to say it's ok to use logo and i will get on to it.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

st andrews cross :wink:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi flyingscot,

Thanks and please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

One for us as well please hymmi!!


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

think you might be onto a winner here with your pennants hymmi


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hope so Riggy,more we have cheaper they get.

Your avatar makes my head hurt :roll:


----------



## Riggy (May 9, 2005)

ha ha ha ha ha 

sorry


----------



## 88864 (May 10, 2005)

please put me down for one, cheers chris


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hello owl on the fence in sheeps clothing

Put me on the list please for one of the pennants that you have so kindly organised for everyone, what would we do without people like you :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Paul

Oh how are you by the way? hope you are well
Guess what , we leave for France/Portugal for 4+ weeks on the !st of june to give it another try...............................want to be punished real bad
:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 
Paul


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

I guess it would look silly on an MR2! :lol:


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Hi I will have one also.

Eddie

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi again,

Blimey,they will be rubbing their hands when they get this order :wink: 

Hi RedOne,
You have wrong idea about me,i think,or maybe not.I am so pleased you didn't sell up.I am so jealous four weeks lovely.I shall look after your pennant till you return,don't think it will be ready before you go.

Hi Drummer,
You could fly it on your aerial,we will all know you then 8) 

Thanks again everyone for your interest.............


----------



## Road_Runner_644 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymmi

Could you please put me down for one, it will have to sit under Mrs Roadrunners St Andrews windsock - but i'm sure it will look smart.

Dave


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

Will I really need one Hymmi? The lone MR2 in a field of MHs!!! :lol:


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

peter said:


> Yes please we will have one 2
> Pete


Carefull pete you might get 2

Motorhomer


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi motorhomer,

Good job you said that Elizabeth,Peter was down for 2. Thanks

Hi Drummer,

I shall have you a special little one made 8O


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Can you post some idea of finished article Hymmi? 

Mandy


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Count me in for one-I know there is space at the top of my pole!Fed up looking for those stickers -not seen anyone with one yet-except when we met up at Cannock chase


Leapy
Always sailing into the sunset


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi

We'll have 2 please.

As we will be going to France again in about 2 weeks you might have to pm me, if you dont mind when they are available in case I don't see it on this thread.

Regards and thank you.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi,

Yes in principle, though would like some more details such as size, material, design.

Thanks for doing this,

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D,Dave,

I have made a rough one ,but need to go into town to shop to sort art work and cost which i will do on Tuesday.

They will be 10" d x 28" approx in old site colour deep yellow cloth ,with logo and new banner lettering,am going to see if i can get this on both sides,have no fear they will look the business. 8)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sold. Cheers.

Dave


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Your'e on the list Dave :wink:


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Pennants*

 I would love to have a pennant when they are ready. Mind you I made one from the flag logo and covered it with clear sticky back plastic and hung it from our mirror bracket. We were at Newbury this weekend and NO ONE saw me...... mind you I was in the disabled patch perhaps that was why! It will be great to have a familiar pennant flying and to look out for others. Many thanks!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi

Put me down for one please!
_________________________

Sundial

You should have contacted me from the Newbury thread before you went to Newbury, we met several MHF members there and were treated to plenty of good company / hospitality . Gipsy Rose managed to wangle onto a good disabled pitch so I'm susprised you didn't see her (mind you we lost track of her pitch too so perhaps not surprising after all, there were a lot of 'vans there). 

Gaspode


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hymmi, get a list of names together, ask the mods to 'sticky' it for the time being, hopefully that will generate a few more sales as people join-rejoin the site.

regards M&D


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Good Idea - Sticky done - your wish carried out


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

I would like one as well, please!

Many thanks,

John


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Hymmi
> 
> We'll have 2 please.


Can I reduce our order to one please. The size doesn't fit where I want to put them.

When you get prices would it be possible to price a smaller version at the same time please.
I must confess I originally was thinking of the pennant size which the Clubs sell. 6 inches by 9 inches approx?

I was picturing something which would hang in the window and would be easy to see on campsites when looking at someone parked on a pitch. The window stickers are a bit small.
Sorry to be a nuisance.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

hymmi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have not worked out cost yet but wondered if anyone might be interested,i would only want what they cost plus p.p..
> 
> Please let me know.........


Please put me down for one as well Hymmi. How do you propose to be paid?

peedee


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'll have one..,..Maybe it will up my speed in a tail wind.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Have just been to shop,can you believe person who deal's with these things not in today ,good start,back tomorrow. 

Hi Gillian,i wanted something that can be seen from way off,at the shows with 3.000 vans parked up the window stickers are ok once you have found someone.I asked Dave to look at someone's sticker at Peterboro,he wouldn't said they would think he was a perv,looking in van windows. 8O ...........I will ask about small one too.

Hi peedee,

When they are costed i will put an address on here, by the time pennants are ready money should be in.

Hi Pusser,i have heard about your tail wind,do you think it necessary to speed it up :wink:

Hi Dodger,thanks for the sticky................


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Yes please we definitely want one!!  Ana and Paul xx


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I thought the laminated flags would be fine inside the van and have one each side of the van in the above cab window. The one offered I intend to fly on a pole so my 5 year old knows if he gets lost he will find a safe haven wherever one of these flags is flying! Apart of course from those of you who don't like children!!!!!

Ian


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Pennants*

Save a pennant for me, please Hymmi.

Will arrange collection on my return to UK.

Thanks Bella


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi hymmi,

Great effort by you and a good idea.

We'll have one please.

MHS....Rob


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ana,you really set me back off on this idea.

Solentviews,well if only for that lovely idea they will be worth while,brilliant and i love other peoples kids,can they make a cup of tea. :wink: 

Bella will save your's

Hi Homer,I saw that pic(avatar)before on old site,have your family been on a Place in the Sun,that's what it reminds me of. 8) :lol:


----------



## 89139 (May 14, 2005)

Hello

Am I too late to put my hand up for a pennant to please :?:

Rolley


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi rolley,

No i just put this post on to gauge interest if any,not had them made yet,will order extra now 8O 

got you on list thanks.................


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi Hymmi so what gfx are you going to display on the Pennant exactly ?


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hymmi

Put me down for one.

These should work better then the stickers although it didn't stop you spotting mine at Peterborough, hope your both keeping well.  

Regards
Phil (phil&jan)


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave,

The window sticker and lettering straight across MotorhomeFacts.com,i chose a bit of each to make it recognisable to everyone old and new members.

Hi Phil & Jan,

Hope you are ok,couldn't believe when i looked out and saw you behind us,nice meeting you,hope awning went on ok.........


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Just thought I would bring this up the page a little, there are new members joining every day, some may have missed this.

MHS...Rob


----------

